# 32 weeks today and things have just gone from hard to exhausting



## arj

Ok so most people know twin pregnancy is hard, the heartburn, the weight gain, braxton hicks, the discomfort in the belly...

But in the last few things have become *exhausting* 
I feel as tho I have a 100kilo man on my shoulders at all times, just standing up gets tiring, my back just aches like anything, I had to take painkillers for it today. I have just started aquiring new stretch marks, and my tummy is almost translucent and at a grand 46" around.
The dizzy spells hit hard, and combined with a racing heart and BH, just the day to day chores are such damn hard work! Its almost like my knees are nearly buckling under the strain, and there's always sooo many things to do, jobs to get done, places to go/take the kids, appointments to keep.....

I have no choice but to continue doing what I do, looking after the two kids and the housework and the paperwork (which I'm half way through at the moment and so over it!)..Things like vacuuming my 6 bedroom house is like running a marathon! Supermarket shopping yesterday made me feel like my whole insides were going to drop out of my aching fanny. Doing the dishes is done facing sideways because I can hardly reach the sink, carrying the clothes basket is a mission, and as for picking up toys and things...well I never realized how much bending down I did until now!!! I spread my legs like a giraffe at a waterhole, and swoop down to pick up stuff, then stand up to take a breath. I unpacked the dishwasher on my hands and knees the other night, life goes on!!!!!

I cant hug my kids properly, and they both have fevers and tonsilitis right now, and are up every 1-2 hours in the night needing medicine or drinks of water or comforting, which takes lots of effort to haul myself out of bed numerous times. DH is on his way to hospital right now for surgery on his hand which is infected with a thorn in deep near the tendon, and I still have the house to tidy and supper to make before my friends arrive tonight at mine for bible study....

Im not one to complain, and I put make up on (to hide the dark circles and pregnancy freckles) and put nice clothes to go out and tell everyone Im "doing fine" when they ask (no one really wants to hear a tirade of complaints)... 
But actually on a day to day basis I look and feel like sh!t!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! _And have 6 weeks to go!!!!_

So I just rant to you guys :flower: 
I feel slightly better now, (even if no one bothers to read this)!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2382.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 48


----------



## arj

Just a foot note: Obviously I am happy that babies are still happy and cooking in there and don't want them out before 36 weeks!! :flow:


----------



## san fran shan

You are totally allowed to complain! Especially if it makes you feel a little better to just get it all out. I felt tired just from reading all that you are doing! I can't even imagine. I can't really give you any advice as I have never been in you shoes...But it sounds like you are doing an amazing job holding it all together. Keep up the hard work and keep baking those babies! When is your MIL coming? Can she come sooner? Or anyone who can give you a hand...maybe with cleaning?


----------



## san fran shan

Oh and your bump looks great!!


----------



## Bumblebee117

sending lots of hugs your way! I know how exhausting it gets on the last few weeks. From about 30 weeks pregnant I just wanted them out, obviously I was just like you, very happy to cook them til 36 weeks and that's when they made an appearance! :)

poor you, I am hoping for you that time goes quickly and that your kids are feeling better soon! 

:hug: xxx

ps. moan as much as you want - we are allowed to when carrying 2 babies!!! ;)


----------



## mimisha

Boy oh boy! Thank God here we are allowed to moan and whine all we can and thank god that we hav pple who understand and can bear with us! So moan all u want dear get things off ur chest! We are here to listen to u all day! Just too bad that we can't come share the chores with u but wish u hand someone there wit u to lend a helping hand cause this I'd the most time that u nid to rest and slow down! But hey ur ding great Superwoman!!


----------



## xxxemsxxx

:hugs: you are on the final strech now. At about 32 weeks I stopped functioning really, just getting down the stairs was a struggle and I didn't have any kids to look after, so can't imagine how tough that is.

You are doing amazingly and it won't be long until you have your boys in your hands. Until then though my only advice would be only do the bare minimum, I know with kids that, that is still a lot but somethings can just wait, like dusting etc.

Is there anyone who could help you for these last few weeks? I would let people know you could do with a hand and accept any help offered. Having twins is tougher than most people could imagine and there's no shame in asking for help.

Take care and feel free to rant here. Hope your DH and kids are better soon. xx


----------



## Ste4mr

Do you need a hand? Im not very far away and would be no trouble at all to come help you out. Have someone to talk to even. 

facebook me if you want to hang out or just bumb around and do nothing :)


----------



## arj

Thanks every one! :flow:

Holly thanks for the offer, tho you have your hands full as it is with out helping me out!!! Tho I'll probably hassle you for advice on twin motherhood as soon as my babies arrive!

I am a sucker for punishment a little bit in the way that I like my house tidy, I don't say no to people when they ask for things etc, and can't say no to invitations out because I hate feeling like twin pregnancy is 'beating me'! Tomorrow I am cutting and coloring a friends hair after my MW appt, I should have said no but I felt bad cos she really needs it done... 


DH is staying in hospital tonight for surgery on his hand, I live 45 minutes away from the hospital out in the country and feel a bit weird about being alone! Silly me, I know I'll be fine, its just weird being so aloooone! 
He could be there for 3 days, hopefully my body doesnt go into prem labor tonight! lol


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi arj, those last few weeks are hellish and no one understands that better than other twin mummies :hugs: I had quit being able to move around as early as 28wks and even shuffling to the toilet was an effort - add poorly kids into the mix and you must be exhausted :(

Not long now hun, have you thought of wearing a bump belt. I had an industrial strength one which I swore by and went on first thing and came off last thing at night. It didn't take away all the strain, but helped a little xx


----------



## arj

lizziedripping said:


> Hi arj, those last few weeks are hellish and no one understands that better than other twin mummies :hugs: I had quit being able to move around as early as 28wks and even shuffling to the toilet was an effort - add poorly kids into the mix and you must be exhausted :(
> 
> Not long now hun, have you thought of wearing a bump belt. I had an industrial strength one which I swore by and went on first thing and came off last thing at night. It didn't take away all the strain, but helped a little xx

Thanks. I do have two belts, tho I find that I feel strangled and achey in the stomach when wearing them, altho it does support my back. My babies are both head down and really low, and i feel so uncomfy wearing any thing tight, I live in tights and tunic tops or stretchy trackies! Even maternity jeans are a thing of the past. 

You're right about twin mummies being more understanding! 
I just had 7 friends over from my church for a girls group (we are studying parenting at the mo, how fitting) theyve gone now, but one of them is a twin mum and I feel like she's the only one that truely knows and understands what its like.


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Aw!! Hang in there hun, you are doing fabulously and are soooo close (not close enough though :haha:). Know that we newbies really look up to you and I, frankly, love how candid you are. I have no idea how you manage to still do so much on a daily basis. You still look like an absolute vision to me!


----------



## fidgets mammy

arj my friend im totally with you!!

do u feel like youre trying to compensate now for the time you wont be able to give the other kids when babies are here? 
i am, im trying to do as much as i can with finn so he doesnt feel too left out. ive noticed hes becoming a bit defiant which isnt like him. 

im so worn out too, my feet look like pasties. and i dont take any notice of anyone who tries to give me advice or compare unless they themselves have bn in this position.

im up any amount of times at night with this bloody heartburn. and what is the crack with feeling yr bein stabbed in yr foof and pelvis???? apparently its baby pushing head down into place. and that means what exactly?? that their getting ready to arrive??

ive also noticed a slight increase in discharge too. like it was in the earlier months.

and my god when these two get going its like ive got aliens trying to get out. the movements my belly makes, theyre actually dragging their limbs along my tummy. 

ive bn out shopping for new uniform for finn for september incase i dont see light of day for a while.

ive also packed the girls hospital bag now too-that was strange. 

but i sometimes dont think i have any idea of what is about to hit me, im so laid back, sometimes i think im dreaming.


----------



## Debbie82

These last few weeks are tough so what you're feeling is the norm in twin pregnancy hood:hugs:

I finished up work at 32 weeks and was so ready, I don't think I could've worked a day longer and all I was doing was sitting at a desk all day.

It was also 32 weeks when my 1st stretch marks appeared but they're already fading.

You're doing a great job and I can't imagine how hard it is with children already. Soon you'll be pain free with your boys in your arms - you're on the home straight xx


----------



## CaliGirl35

Arj- I can't even imagine how hard it all must be for you right now!??? I have to hand it to you though, because it sounds like you are doing more than most do with a singleton!! I just got pulled off work at 25 weeks because they don't want me lifting that much weight and being on my feet all day! So I can't even imagine. I so hope you get some help soon and that you get a little bit of time to relax before the new boys arrive!!! :hugs:

Is your mother in law still coming, when and for how long?

On the plus side, you look amazing for being 32 weeks with twins!! Your all belly!! I know you say different, but we see ourselves differently when we look in the mirror than other see us!! Its easy to preach that to someone else!! Just not myself! :haha:


----------



## JaniceT

it is incredible how you have.managed to juggle taking care of two children and be pregnant with twins at the same time. Rant all you want. twin pregnancies are not easy!


----------



## KELLYBD

Oh Arj I feel your pain hunny. The last few weeks are so hard saying that I only got to 34 +4 before I had to deliver but by week 33 I was losing the will to live with the pain going through my body. Yes no one but another multiple Mum can understand the feeling, I'm starting to struggle a bit with this pregnancy but it's nowhere near how I felt with the twins although it's the twins that are totally knackering me out at the moment :) it's hardwork chasing 9 month olds round when you are heavily preggers, especially when they want Mummy to pick them up for cuddles.

Hope your daughter and son are feeling better soon, I know what it's like with no sleep :( the twins are both teething again and if it's not one it's the other waking up every other hour I swear I just lay there thinking "I can't possibly get up again!" and that's just carrying a singleton, god knows how wrecked you feel getting up every hour carrying two!

Anywayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy nearly there hunny, be VERY proud of yourself, you have done amazingly well! xxx


----------



## Deethehippy

Can you not do your grocery shopping online? Anything to make your life a bit easier! I can only imagine how you are feeling and i guess i have all this to come. Keep your chin up, soon this stuff will be a memory, you are doing brilliantly :hugs:


----------



## arj

Thanks ladies :flow:

My kids are way better now that they are on antibiotics, tho my DH was in hospital over night last night and will be again tonight for surgery on a splinter in his palm right near the tendon! They keep bumping him back down the list, so it's kinda weird being home alone!

Im feeling a bit better today, I think some days are worse than others


----------

